# لا وما النافيتين



## AKAMAHZ

السلام عليكم
"لا يفهم النحو إلا الذكي"
أريد أن أبدل الفعل المضارع باسم فاعل فهل أبقي على "لا" كحرف نفي أم يجب استبدالها ب"ما" النافية فتكون الجملة " ما فاهم النحو إلا الذكي" أم أنه لا بأس ببقاء"لا"؟
شكرا مقدما


----------



## barkoosh

لا خطأ في استعمال "لا"، وفي هذه الحالة تكون "لا" نافية للجنس. وبذلك يمكن أن يقال: "لا فاهماً للنحو إلا الذكي". (لا أعرف إن كان يجوز أن يقال أيضاً: "لا فاهمَ نحوٍ إلا الذكي")


----------

